# I'm stuck - can anyone help???



## The_Hook

I'm high center pretty bad below Jacks Pocket in Trinity Bay. I Had had a buddy come out in his boat, but he couldn't get close enough to me to try and tow. We also had 3 guys trying to push but no go. I called sea tow but they charge $200 and hour and his boat drafts a foot and a half, so I figured Id see if someone else had an airboat or a LOT of rope or a really skinny running boat to help out! PM me for my number if you can help. THANKS


----------



## PasadenaMan

Bump


----------



## JJGold1

Bump. 

Don't forget to get some pics.


----------



## The_Hook

...as bad as I don't wan't to laugh - i have to chuckle a little. ....pics will come, hopefully my boat will to!


----------



## Gilbert

dang......get WestendAngler to come get you in his gatortail.


----------



## richg99

I'm 1,200 miles away and can't help. I did look up the tide chart for up there and it appeared to me that high tide will be 7:05 or so this evening. 

Someone with a better understanding of tide charts may jump in and clarify that info. The rising tide should help you, and anyone coming to get you. Rich


----------



## The_Hook

Thanks Rich!

Anyone near have a mudmoter??? lol


----------



## The_Hook

Gilbert said:


> dang......get WestendAngler to come get you in his gatortail.


Thats about what I need!!! Maybe he'll long in a see this....


----------



## Gilbert

The_Hook said:


> Thats about what I need!!! Maybe he'll long in a see this....


see if you find him on www.fishwestend.com


----------



## The_Hook

Gilbert said:


> see if you find him on www.fishwestend.com


Thanks Gilbert, i sent him a PM, but being he's on the Westend forum - he's probably a good ways away. Thanks though


----------



## El Capitan de No Fish

If the high tide is at 7 you should be ok in a while.


----------



## The_Hook

El Capitan de No Fish said:


> If the high tide is at 7 you should be ok in a while.


I just looked at the tides, and I was stuck at high tide (or right after)!! Next high tides not till in the morning :hairout:


----------



## Bayscout22

Maybe call Marshland Marine (number below). They sell airboats just down the road. They may know someone that will hire out to give you a hand.

*(281) 383-2451 *


----------



## The_Hook

Bayscout22 said:


> Maybe call Marshland Marine (number below). They sell airboats just down the road. They may know someone that will hire out to give you a hand.
> 
> *(281) 383-2451 *


okay, i'll try that - thanks!


----------



## The_Hook

Bayscout22 said:


> Maybe call Marshland Marine (number below). They sell airboats just down the road. They may know someone that will hire out to give you a hand.
> 
> *(281) 383-2451 *


No answer, I guess they were closed! Thanks though


----------



## The_Hook

....TowBoatUS says they wouldn't be able to help with it being that shallow.... anyone have any suggestions??? I really just don't know what to do


----------



## PasadenaMan

bump


----------



## SV_DuckBuster

You just need a ton of rope and a boat or two in the area that can help. Surely someone over that way can help out.

Or 5 pieces of 3" PVC to slide the boat over. If you got the PVC, you could push it out.


----------



## shuddabeenhereyesterday

Are you high and dry, or just not able to float? do you have people with you in your boat? are there other boats around that could run someone to your truck? If so, have them go and buy a bunch of 2" PVC and large bumper jack, flag down another boat to bring it equipment to you and put the pvc under your boat and PUSH like mad!!!!!!!

shudda.......


----------



## JOHNNY QUEST

WOW I can't believe there are no shallow runners on that side of the bay..
Trinity is the deeper bay tho and is probally full of v hulls...
Good luck bud,, you do have skeeter repellent right.. If no flats boats can help mabey the coast guard could assist...


----------



## PasadenaMan

Can anyone give 2cools Concrete guy a call 007 (Mike) I called but its his home #. I lost track of his cell. He has a skinny water boat.

I posted this on FWE as well.


----------



## The_Hook

Yeah, I have a tunnel/Vee...... and the Vee is whats killing me! I was told the coast guard will only assist you off your boat but wouldn't tow. ...maybe that was bad information though.


----------



## safetexas

*sorry*

hope ya got sketter bombs with ya . don't have anything to help ya and too far away but hope ya stay safe , it will be black sketter cloulds in a couple of hours


----------



## Bull Red

Dude, that sucks! Been there, done that in my pops El Pescador. Are you in a flat bottom? I'm not trying to be a smart arse, but have you lightened the load as much as you possibly can? If so, try to find something to use as a pry bar and get unstuck first. You may have to dig out some sand to make it happen. Then you need lots of muscle or a tow boat. If I was anywhere close I'd come out there and help you. Just keep your head up and try to flag down any boats in the area. Hopefully some good samaritans will come to your aide. Good luck! 
:clover:


----------



## colbyhearn

Hey hook, I wished I could help...I feel for you...here is a bump and a small prayer!!! I hope someone can help...this is quite a group we have here...great resourse...good luck!!!


----------



## El Capitan de No Fish

If could be of any help I'd gladly be there, but I'm in Houston, boat is in Tiki, and it's a V hull.
Someone at least get this guy some Off.


----------



## El Capitan de No Fish

How far are you from where your boat would be in deep enough water to get going?


----------



## Sharkzilla

Man, I am sorry--did you try "JJ"?

http://2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/showthread.php?t=282310&highlight=gou+hole+road


----------



## dang_ol

i cant make it out there, i have my airboat being rebuilt but depending where you are at, it might be a long walk but i have a cabin off jacks pass it you need somewhere to stay while you wait on someone, just trying to help you out.


----------



## [email protected]

I just posted a message for you on Southernairboat.com under the Texas section. Sounds to me like you need an airboat. Mine is disassembled right now or I would come get you.


----------



## GigaFowl

Hey just got a call from JJs who saw this post...

Call me 281-844-8280 cell....

Whats ya'll current situation ???


----------



## frank n texas

You have less than two hours to ask the CG to send a chopper for you guys while it is still day light...Do they fly after dark?

My thought is you seem to be exausting your possibilities like high tide, 3 guys pushing, getting some air boat help, etc so perhaps it is time to think about getting yourselves out before the swarming of skeeters starts...

It seems if you cannot get the boat off neither can a thief?

Guess you could have motor and other items stolen but those can be replaced...

Would another 3 or 4 guys enable you to push it out of there?

About how ow far are you from deeper water?

Wish I could help you all out...

How about TP&W game warden in his boat?

How about Sheriffs Dept guys in one of their rescue boats

How about somebody with Navy Seal type inflatable with large motor

Best of luck to ya..


----------



## JOHNNY QUEST

GigaFowl said:


> Hey just got a call from JJs who saw this post...
> 
> Call me 281-844-8280 cell....
> 
> Whats ya'll current situation ???


 TTT


----------



## GigaFowl

GigaFowl said:


> Hey just got a call from JJs who saw this post...
> 
> Call me 281-844-8280 cell....
> 
> Whats ya'll current situation ???


FTR - guys who need help should post their phone number...

Got two calls already from guys wanting to help - but ???

No GPS - No phone number...


----------



## 007

I''d help if I had a number.....not gonna wait for a pm!!


832-352-0104 Mike


----------



## 007

007 said:


> I''d help if I had a number.....not gonna wait for a pm!!
> 
> 832-352-0104 Mike


I'm headed to the ramp at Sylvan......someone please call me and keep me advised to the situation..........CALL ME!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Reel Time

Does anyone know why the Hook is offline? I just talked to 007.
Mike 007 is on his way and he really needs a phone number or a GPS.


----------



## frank n texas

Perhaps they are out of the boat pushing or perhaps his cell battery went poof? 

Should have posted his number in first post...Guess he is freeking out this close to dark...


----------



## PasadenaMan

mike boston is in route right now from pasadena
from pasadena. the hook call me
me 832-316-2015


----------



## Bocephus

I've been trying to raise him and can't, not sure if his phone went dead or what.

His number is 713-402-9160, he told me his boat is in one of the cuts close to Cove Island....which is just southwest of Long Island Bayou. That's all I know...

He's has a 20' Tran Sport...


----------



## GigaFowl

Ya'll be carefull... He didn't give any clue
as to which bayou or channel he was near
it's a big shallow bay up there...


----------



## GigaFowl

Bocephus said:


> I've been trying to raise him and can't, not sure if his phone went dead or what.
> 
> His number is 713-402-9160, he told me his boat is in one of the cuts close to Cove Island....just southwest of Long Island Bayou. That's all I know...
> 
> He's has a 20' Tran Sport...


TTT - just saw this...


----------



## Big Willy

Mike will track him down no doubt. :sheepy: I just sent Mike a text with all the info including cell number, location and boat.


----------



## PasadenaMan

last known location
near long bayou right before
cove island. mikes gassing up
right now. help is on the way


----------



## frank n texas

Just spoke to MiKe...gave him phone number and location of boat..he will be at ramp in about 10 minutes

frank n texas


----------



## frank n texas

Hope Mike thinks to buy lots of OFF....l


----------



## GigaFowl

JJ just talked to a guy coming back in from the spillway
who didn't see anyone out there.... But wasn't looking either...

The cuts south of Long Island --- Crazy Cut / Dunns Bayou / Cross Bayou / Double Bayou / Reds Bayou are all pretty deep water...

If you have any idea which one post back ???

It seems most likely - just out of Crazy Cut - but that is just a guess....


----------



## Bocephus

Here's a pic of the general area, as you can see there are a lot of little cuts....not sure which one he's in. Hopefully he has a flare gun or light.
I think he's in one of the cuts between Cove Island, and Long Island Bayou.


----------



## essayons75

Mike to the rescue AGAIN?! We need to pitch in for him to have a hero day at the spa!


----------



## frank n texas

Sure is a lot of cuts in that area....Like a mirror maze at the Fair


----------



## Bocephus

And the water is really shallow, and hard packed sand for the most part in that area.


----------



## richg99

I'd guess that the lesson here...is...on the very first posting... post your GPS location and your cell phone number. 

We'd all like to help...but...it's getting difficult given the lack of info. I'll try to remember that if/when I get stuck. Rich


----------



## Back Bay boy

Man that could be anyone of us out there. I hope he gets out. I said a little pray for him.


----------



## Rusty S

Mike knows the area, he will find the cat if he is still there, he has his ways. rs


----------



## flounderpounder10

Is he out?? Just got home and saw the post on FWE.


----------



## essayons75

Rusty S said:


> Mike knows the area, he will find the cat if he is still there, he has his ways. rs


I vote Rusty and Big Willy need a spa day too for their rescues and good will!

007, Rusty, and Will at the spa together! :rotfl:


----------



## flounderpounder10

I can head out now. Mike is not answering his phone and that guy's cell is dead or something it is going right to VM


----------



## poncho n' lefty

Hope all is well


----------



## flounderpounder10

Just talked to Mike. He is going to call me if he needs me. I don't know that area too well. If anyone wants to ride with me in my boat I will head out to help.


----------



## frank n texas

Almost 9:00 p.m. Any news?


----------



## GigaFowl

Bad news is - real time USGS water level monitors are showing
that the water has gone OUT since his first post @ 4:30 - and if
things go similar to yesterday the water will slowly FALL until
about dawn - with highest tide today reaced at 1:30 PM....

Don't strand a second boat.... All that area between Long Island
and Crazy Cut is hand bottom and only a few inches deep overall
with precious few deep trenches... But good hard bottom to walk on...

Sand anchor the boat and go home till dawn...

Best of Luck...


----------



## Reel Time

Just talked to Mike. He needs the coordinates of Cove Island. Please post it up and I will call him back.


----------



## Rusty S

flounderpounder10 said:


> lol funny how none of you 2fool members are willing to head out but two of us FWE members are here to help....


You need to check your attitude at the door you fool. rs


----------



## JJGold1

flounderpounder10 said:


> *none of you 2fool members* are willing to head out but two of us FWE members are here to help....


Bwahahahaa. And WTH is FWE?


----------



## essayons75

flounderpounder10 said:


> lol funny how none of you 2fool members are willing to head out but two of us FWE members are here to help....


Go pound your flounder hero!

I don't have a boat, but you can bet your last dollar that I would drive to El Paso tonight to help you change a tire or defend you in a gun fight. Consider your comments before you judge.

I really appreciate your effort to help someone you nor I know, but leave the "2fool" comments at the stoop.


----------



## texanlegend

sorry for the ignorance but what is FWE im assuming another board ?


----------



## D1MEKANIC

29*47'06.02N 94*45'10.07W from Google Earth


----------



## Timemachine

Rusty S said:


> You need to check your attitude at the door you fool. rs


Well said rusty.....we are all here trying to ruscue someone...a fellow fisherman ..... not just a webmember.


----------



## flounderpounder10

Anyone of you guys want to meet me in Seabrook and go out there??


----------



## flounderpounder10

Timemachine said:


> Well said rusty.....we are all here trying to ruscue someone...a fellow fisherman ..... not just a webmember.


 Yeah you are all talking about it. Someone act!!


----------



## GigaFowl

Reel Time said:


> Just talked to Mike. He needs the coordinates of Cove Island. Please post it up and I will call him back.


29 46 57 21
94 45 02 97

Is the mouth of Crazy Cut where it goes out to the bay...
There is a small island just out the mouth - on the south side...

Caution if coming from the bay into that area...

Just spoke to Mike - he is saving battery...

OK - Mike asked for heading and distance in relation to spillway - so
stay 0.5 miles away from land heading 65 degrees from spillway for 4.2 miles
will put you near waypoint listed above....
Just talked to Mike he wanted to know directions from spillway...

OK - stay 0.5 miles offshore @ heading of 65 for 4.2 miles past spillway...

Suggest initail waypoint of:

29 46 41 47
94 44 57 40

If approaching from the Bay.... Exercise caution water is very shallow to both sides...


----------



## flounderpounder10

Mike's phone is about to die also.


----------



## hammerdown

Im off U need help I live in Laporte.


----------



## flounderpounder10

hammerdown said:


> Im off U need help I live in Laporte.


Do you know where he is at? I have no idea. I have a boat and am willing to go out just not alone...


----------



## hammerdown

I havent read the whole post. somewhere in Jacks pocket?


----------



## frank n texas

Location mentioned in couple post earlier


----------



## Timemachine

flounderpounder10 said:


> Do you know where he is at? I have no idea. I have a boat and am willing to go out just not alone...


So you're talk too?? i have boat, live three hours away and never been to that area. P.S. I'm a FWE member TOO!!

http://www.fishwestend.com/forum/showthread.php?p=86690#post86690


----------



## flounderpounder10

007 is heading out. He is not answering nor is the guy stuck(dead phone).


----------



## essayons75

texanlegend said:


> sorry for the ignorance but what is FWE im assuming another board ?


http://www.fishwestend.com/

Fish West End Anglers. Good site, good folks, at least most of them!

No hard feeling between 2Cool and FWA that I know of. Both great groups of folks.


----------



## flounderpounder10

Timemachine said:


> So you're talk too?? i have boat, live three hours away and never been to that area. P.S. I'm a FWE member TOO!!
> 
> http://www.fishwestend.com/forum/showthread.php?p=86690#post86690


Head out with me then. I am not going to go out and get lost. I don't have a GPS.


----------



## frank n texas

Come on guys...lets not load up the thread with ugly post..lets just pull together and get these 3 guys out of danger...:texasflag


----------



## flounderpounder10

ok I am out of here. Nobody willing to go with me.


----------



## Timemachine

Sorry.


----------



## Reel Time

Thanks for the GPS.
I talked to Mike again. He is in the water but still has a long way to travel. He is headed NE towards Cove Island. His cell battery is getting low but I have his friends number. I will call them back in about 5 minutes.


----------



## Big Willy

Just spoke with Mike. His phone is about to die so no need to call with a bunch of extra stuff. Text message info if you have good information otherwise post up on the board and I will forward the info to Mike.

We need to be able to get a hold of The_Hook ASAP to make sure Mike is still needed. If anyone knows him or can reach him relay as much info as you can to me on the board as well as through a PM so I can find it easily.:sheepy:

*Also, please stop the BS it is cluttering up the useful information.:hairout:*


----------



## flounderpounder10

Timemachine said:


> Sorry.


 I want to help, but without GPS and someone to go. I am not heading out.


----------



## GigaFowl

GigaFowl said:


> 29 46 57 21
> 94 45 02 97
> 
> Is the mouth of Crazy Cut where it goes out to the bay...
> There is a small island just out the mouth - on the south side...
> 
> Caution if coming from the bay into that area...
> 
> Just spoke to Mike - he is saving battery...
> 
> Suggest initail waypoint of:
> 
> 29 46 41 47
> 94 44 57 40
> 
> If approaching from the Bay.... Exercise caution water is very shallow to both sides...


Just spoke to Mike... He wanted info in relation to spillway - *please text to him*...

From Spillway stay 1/2 mile away from land heading 65 degrees
for 4.2 miles past spillway to reach first waypoint...

Caution - change course at waypoint or he will be aground too
as that course ends on a sandbar if he passes the waypoint !


----------



## flounderpounder10

Big Willy said:


> Just spoke with Mike. His phone is about to die so no need to call with a bunch of extra stuff. Text message info if you have good information otherwise post up on the board and I will forward the info to Mike.
> 
> We need to be able to get a hold of The_Hook ASAP to make sure Mike is still needed. If anyone knows him or can reach him relay as much info as you can to me on the board as well as through a PM so I can find it easily.:sheepy:
> 
> *Also, please stop the BS it is cluttering up the useful information.:hairout:*


Have Mike call me if he needs me. He has my #.


----------



## rippin lips

I am at work right now,but if anyone needs to borrow my boat they can PM me and I will give direction to my house to pick it up to save these Fisherman.It is full of gas. No B.S.


----------



## essayons75

flounderpounder10 said:


> 007 is heading out. He is not answering nor is the guy stuck(dead phone).


Maybe they are not answering you! Sorry, couldn't resist! I'll eat my hat and buy you a beer if we ever meet. :rotfl:

Glad to know good folks like you and all are concerned! I hope Mike et. all get it done. I know they will. Mike, call me 24/7 if I can land rescue or meet at dock to help. On standby. I'll even pour concrete for you tomorrow for free so you can rest. Yes, I do know how, it's just not fancy.


----------



## TxDremz

flounderpounder10 said:


> ok I am out of here. Nobody willing to go with me.


 I know the area pretty well. I am stuck here at work till 6am. Certainly someone will have located him and got him out of there by then, though. I will be following this thread off and on all night. I can help out in the morning if needed.


----------



## tlbullfrog

The_Hook said:


> I'm high center pretty bad below Jacks Pocket in Trinity Bay. I Had had a buddy come out in his boat, but he couldn't get close enough to me to try and tow. We also had 3 guys trying to push but no go. I called sea tow but they charge $200 and hour and his boat drafts a foot and a half, so I figured Id see if someone else had an airboat or a LOT of rope or a really skinny running boat to help out! PM me for my number if you can help. THANKS


Are you out yet?


----------



## Timemachine

flounderpounder10 said:


> I want to help, but without GPS and someone to go. I am not heading out.


I know. You seem like a stand up guy and i can appreciate the not going alone. We can all keep these guys in our prayers and place our faith in Mike. He can "get 'er done"


----------



## hammerdown

I'm at sylvan can any1 tell me what kind of truck 007 drives so I can tell if I missed him?


----------



## flounderpounder10

TxDremz said:


> I know the area pretty well. I am stuck here at work till 6am. Certainly someone will have located him and got him out of there by then, though. I will be following this thread off and on all night. I can help out in the morning if needed.


I will head out in the AM then also if they need to leave the boat and get back out in the AM. Shoot me a PM if you need a ride.


----------



## Primer

hammerdown said:


> I'm at sylvan can any1 tell me what kind of truck 007 drives so I can tell if I missed him?


If there's a trailer with flat bunks pvc and 2 2x4s vertical on the front, not a new trailer, its boston. not his truck tho
Probably still wet.


----------



## TxDremz

flounderpounder10 said:


> I will head out in the AM then also if they need to leave the boat and get back out in the AM. Shoot me a PM if you need a ride.


 Will do.


----------



## hammerdown

There's a green z71 and a silver does 4x4


----------



## flounderpounder10

hammerdown said:


> I'm at sylvan can any1 tell me what kind of truck 007 drives so I can tell if I missed him?


 He has been on the water a while. You missed him.


----------



## Reel Time

Talked to Mike again. They are still on course about 4 miles away from Cove Island.


----------



## Primer

hammerdown said:


> There's a green z71 and a silver does 4x4


If there is a big wet flatbottom trailer its probably his and he's been out there for a while.


----------



## Primer

What an important test for his new tohatsu.


----------



## GigaFowl

GigaFowl said:


> Just spoke to Mike... He wanted info in relation to spillway - *please text to him*...
> 
> From Spillway stay 1/2 mile away from land heading 65 degrees
> for 4.2 miles past spillway to reach first waypoint...
> 
> Caution - change course at waypoint or he will be aground too
> as that course ends on a sandbar if he passes the waypoint !


10 - 4 ???


----------



## hammerdown

Primer said:


> If there's a trailer with flat bunks pvc and 2 2x4s vertical on the
> front, not a new trailer, its boston. not his truck tho
> Probably still wet.


That trailer is still wet and attach to the green z71


----------



## frank n texas

I spoke to oo7 about 8;00 p.m. as I recall and he said he was about 10 minutes from the ramp then...


----------



## Primer

hammerdown said:


> That trailer is still wet and attach to the green z71


Then that is probably them.

Sorry for cluttering up the thread, but Mike is a good guy!


----------



## flounderpounder10

Come on Mike!!


----------



## GigaFowl

GigaFowl said:


> 10 - 4 ???


Did you guys text him that ????


----------



## Big Willy

Mike is in the bay. I just text his buddy the information about locations. I will post up in a bit with more info. 

We need people to try and get a hold of The_Hook or someone that might be able to get some more info about where they are exactly right now. Don't want Mike to go through all the trouble and find out they aren't there anymore.

Thanks,
Will


----------



## Primer

GigaFowl said:


> Did you guys text him that ????


From my understanding he has an idea to where this guy is and he's on his way.


----------



## flounderpounder10

Mike knows that area pretty well.


----------



## dang_ol

i dont know how bright it will be on the water but what i normally do, is from the spillway go straight to the first rig then take a 90 degree turn to the bank, if it is bright enough when you start getting close to the bank you will see a big cluster of trees that is cove island.


----------



## tlbullfrog

Tried to call, but his cell is dead (as I found out when I just read the whole thread...).

I'll be happy to head that way, unless you think Mike can handle it.

Let me know and I'll hit the road ASAP. If nothing else, I'll bring a rod and fish in the morning!

Tim
281-543-3841

If he's at the end of Crazy Cut, I know exactly where he is. Best to come at him from the north end, coming down Crazy Cut.


----------



## flounderpounder10

tlbullfrog said:


> Tried to call, but his cell is dead (as I found out when I just read the whole thread...).
> 
> I'll be happy to head that way, unless you think Mike can handle it.
> 
> Let me know and I'll hit the road ASAP. If nothing else, I'll bring a rod and fish in the morning!
> 
> Tim
> 281-543-3841


I will call you in the morning if they need my help and I head out. I have to work tomorrow but I will call in if needed.


----------



## PasadenaMan

fwe and 2cool are siblings, 
lets get the hook home and
quash any bad vibes between
both sites member. i am guilt
of being a member of both
but one of us is in need of
help we all come together like
today.


----------



## apslp

Just read the thread and have plenty of pvc pipe here and can meet someone at the ramp if needed cell 281-831-4308. need to get to sleep but call if needed. I will be able to do this until midnight.


----------



## tlbullfrog

flounderpounder10 said:


> I will call you in the morning if they need my help and I head out. I have to work tomorrow but I will call in if needed.


10-4

But if anyone can let me know sooner than in the morning, please give me a call!

Tim
281-543-3841


----------



## flounderpounder10

apslp said:


> Just read the thread and have plenty of pvc here and can meet someone at the ramp if needed cell 281-831-4308. need to get to sleep but call if needed. I will be able to do this until midnight.


 Do you know that area??


----------



## tlbullfrog

flounderpounder10 said:


> Do you know that area??


I know the area, FP, and have plenty of PVC and rope.

I'll go ahead and get the boat hooked up and ready to go.


----------



## flounderpounder10

Ok. Where are you launching from?


----------



## flounderpounder10

tlbullfrog said:


> I know the area, FP, and have plenty of PVC and rope.
> 
> I'll go ahead and get the boat hooked up and ready to go.


 Just talked to Tim. He is heading out right now but he is an hour away from launching in Wallisville. I told him I would call if someone got them before he launched.


----------



## Big Willy

Mike is near Bulkhead cove. He tried to relay the GPS coordinates but the numbers he gave me were off. 

Anyone tried to get a hold of The_Hook or know how to get in touch with him other than the cell phone that is dead?


----------



## apslp

flounder pounder, I do not know the area at all and I am not too keen on running that area at night. I was just thinking of some way I could lend a hand.. If yall need the pipe just give me a shout before midnight and I will bring it to where ever.... I am 25 minutes from Sylvan beach .. in Pasadena area. 281-831-4308


----------



## frank n texas

Not unless Hook's family members happens to know the names and cell phone numbers of the other two guys on his boat and that is assuming they even took their cellphones on the boat...


----------



## reeltimer

Mike your are the man good luck out there.


----------



## flounderpounder10

Thanks apslp I will let you know if someone who knows the area is heading out with me. Tim is heading out but he is coming from Beaumont so he is closer.


----------



## Reel Time

Mike is near SW Pass and Bulkhead Cove.
He has a bright spot light and no sign yet of The Hook.


----------



## flounderpounder10

Thanks for the update. Hope he finds him soon!


----------



## essayons75

Big Willy said:


> Mike is near Bulkhead cove. He tried to relay the GPS coordinates but the numbers he gave me were off.
> 
> Anyone tried to get a hold of The_Hook or know how to get in touch with him other than the cell phone that is dead?


Does anyone know "The_Hook"'s real name so I can call his home?

I am doing some reverse phone number inquiries, but a real name would be helpful to call his family to see what they know, or if he is sitting on the couch while Mike is searching.

What is his name?


----------



## garybryan

If anyone is heading out of sylvan I'm in Pasadena & I will go if needed. I don't have any clue about the area. 830 377 0273 Gary


----------



## Big Willy

Tim and Mike are going to hook up on the other cell in the boat and hopefully get a better understanding of were everyone is at right now. 
Lata


----------



## flounderpounder10

Jeremy was on his VM but have no idea who he is.


----------



## frank n texas

Reeltime? Think the Coast Guard would do a fly over, locate Hook and light his boat up from the sky for Mike to track to?

With so many cuts it is going to be hard I fear and then there is the chance 007 could get up on high center..

Bad deal all around...


----------



## poncho n' lefty

This is 2cool


----------



## spotsndots

who had the thread sometime back that had boat names and contact numbers on here for just such a case...I can't remember who was updating it.


----------



## GigaFowl

Any word ???


----------



## flounderpounder10

GigaFowl said:


> Any word ???


Nothing new


----------



## frank n texas

Perhaps Hook gave the Coast Guard his name when he called them? Worth a shot...If he did I am sure they put it in the CG log or have it on tape


----------



## Reel Time

frank n texas said:


> Reeltime? Think the Coast Guard would do a fly over, locate Hook and light his boat up from the sky for Mike to track to?
> 
> With so many cuts it is going to be hard I fear and then there is the chance 007 could get up on high center..
> 
> Bad deal all around...


We'll let Mike make that decision to call the Coast Guard.
Mike's boat has about a 7 inch draft so he is not worried about running aground. He also has his waders if he needs to push off.
Hammerdown, the green truck is Mike's.


----------



## PasadenaMan

bocefus might have those 
phone numbers


----------



## Reel Bender

spotsndots said:


> who had the thread sometime back that had boat names and contact numbers on here for just such a case...I can't remember who was updating it.


Dutch Treat had a list but I think it was mostly boats going offshore.


----------



## flounderpounder10

I don't think he called the CG but he did call tow boats US...


----------



## essayons75

William Lois

Does this name ring a bell with anyone in Baytown?


----------



## flounderpounder10

essayons75 said:


> William Lois
> 
> Does this name ring a bell with anyone in Baytown?


IT says Jeremy on his VM though....


----------



## frank n texas

Spots can you go on board search using "emergency contacts" or "contacts" or similar words to find that thread


----------



## flounderpounder10

I have to crash. Mike and Tim have my number if you guys need another boat.


----------



## frank n texas

I think he did call the Coast Guard...


----------



## jfoster

I just read the post. I know the area well. It would take 1-2 hrs. to be hooked up and there, or can meet someone at the Wallisville dock. If you are in the know about the current situation call me at 832-984-0610


----------



## Big Willy

essayons75 said:


> William Lois
> 
> Does this name ring a bell with anyone in Baytown?


His voicemail says his name is Jeremy.


----------



## Big Willy

flounderpounder10 said:


> I have to crash. Mike and Tim have my number if you guys need another boat.


Thanks for the help. I am sure they will let you know if they need another boat.


----------



## flounderpounder10

Tim and Mike need the GPS for the enterance to crazy cut. Anyone know how to look that up?


----------



## Reel Time

Update.
Just talked to Mike. They are south of Jack's Pocket. Motor is trimmed up, jackplate is all the way up. They are blowing a whistle, flashing lights, starting and killing the motor. No sign of anybody or a boat.


----------



## frank n texas

Can Mike pop a flare and then look and listen for response?


----------



## Big Willy

Reel Time said:


> Update.
> Just talked to Mike. They are south of Jack's Pocket. Motor is trimmed up, jackplate is all the way up. They are blowing a whistle, flashing lights, starting and killing the motor. No sign of anybody or a boat.


Sounds like you got this one Carol.

I have to crash, I gotta be up at the UTMB Emergency Room at 5:45AM. I will have my phone right next to me all night.


----------



## jfoster

Headed to Wallisville to meet Tim at ramp.


----------



## Big Willy

Bocephus said:


> Here's a pic of the general area, as you can see there are a lot of little cuts....not sure which one he's in. Hopefully he has a flare gun or light.
> I think he's in one of the cuts between Cove Island, and Long Island Bayou.


May want to relay this info to Mike again. Seems like they might be a little south but I don't know the area at all.


----------



## GigaFowl

flounderpounder10 said:


> Tim and Mike need the GPS for the enterance to crazy cut. Anyone know how to look that up?


Posted earlier

29 46 57 21
94 45 02 97 if your GPS is setup in degrees minutes and seconds

or

29 46 979
94 45 074 if your GPS is setup in degrees and decimal minutes

Is the mouth of Crazy Cut at the Bay....

Free Google Earth - is your friend - heading distance to the foot - it's got it all....


----------



## bayouboy

Let me know if you need another hand. I don't have anything going on tonight or tomorrow


----------



## ttufish

good luck guys... I hope everyone gets home safe, wish I could help somehow in Ft Worth


----------



## flounderpounder10

Update: Mike is super skinny and is giving up in 10 minutes because the wind is picking up and he has a 2 hour run back to the ramp. Tim is on the way with his cousin and another 2cool member.


----------



## flounderpounder10

GigaFowl said:


> Posted earlier
> 
> 29 46 57 21
> 94 45 02 97
> 
> Is the mouth of Crazy Cut at the Bay....
> 
> Free Google Earth - is your friend - heading distance to the foot - it's got it all....


Thanks he is heading there now.


----------



## Big Willy

bayouboy said:


> Let me know if you need another hand. I don't have anything going on tonight or tomorrow


Call Tim. He is on his way to the ramp right now.


----------



## Reel Time

Another update.
They say they really don't need any help.
They have searched all over that part of Trinity Bay.
With the big spotlight they have it should have been noticed.
They are going to give it another 10 to 15 minutes and they are going to head back to the ramp. They asked me to stay in touch with them to make sure they get back to the ramp OK.
I got it Big Willy, thanks for the help.


----------



## flounderpounder10

Tim's # 281-543-3841 he is launching out of Wallisville.


----------



## Reel Time

Mike just called. He is headed back in. Wind is really picking up and he has 24 miles to get back to the ramp.


----------



## Big Willy

flounderpounder10 said:


> Update: Mike is super skinny and is giving up in 10 minutes because the wind is picking up and he has a 2 hour run back to the ramp. Tim is on the way with his cousin and another 2cool member.


Yup, just got off the phone with Mike and they are gonna head back in. Water is getting too rough and they have a long haul back. Keep them in your prayers.



Reel Time said:


> Another update.
> They say they really don't need any help.
> They have searched all over that part of Trinity Bay.
> With the big spotlight they have it should have been noticed.
> They are going to give it another 10 to 15 minutes and they are going to head back to the ramp. They asked me to stay in touch with them to make sure they get back to the ramp OK.
> I got it Big Willy, thanks for the help.


I will have my phone plugged in next to my bed all night.



flounderpounder10 said:


> Tim's # 281-543-3841 he is launching out of Wallisville.


Tim is going to be headed out with two boats from what I understood so anyone that wants to help should give him a call.

I'm out. I will check the thread in the AM and be listening for Mike to call if they need anything.
Lata


----------



## railbird

Ok I'll say it, do you boys think this was a hoax? I hope not, it would be a really stupid thing to do.


----------



## flounderpounder10

that guy better hope it wasn't a hoax


----------



## Big Willy

railbird said:


> Ok I'll say it, do you boys think this was a hoax? I hope not, it would be a really stupid thing to do.


Nah, he probably is asleep in the boat, out of earshot/line of sight, or has already been picked up by someone and is just not able to call or get internet service.


----------



## markbrumbaugh

GigaFowl said:


> Posted earlier
> 
> 29 46 57 21
> 94 45 02 97 if your GPS is setup in degrees minutes and seconds
> 
> or
> 
> 29 46 979
> 94 45 074 if your GPS is setup in degrees and decimal minutes
> 
> Is the mouth of Crazy Cut at the Bay....
> 
> Free Google Earth - is your friend - heading distance to the foot - it's got it all....


I thought this was called Cove Bayou...on the way in to Cove Is. Long Is Bayou is 1 mile east bearing 80 degrees, but get out into deeper water first. I've been stuck out here and in the marsh before. Hope they have water, repellent and flashlights.


----------



## frank n texas

The real value of a spare cell phone battery will be foremost on my mind from here on out...


----------



## flounderpounder10

I just hope everyone involved makes it out safe. I will have my phone on also and am willing to go out in the morning if there is no new news and someone wants to head out and look. Mike or Tim call me and let me know.


----------



## Reel Time

frank n texas said:


> The real value of a spare cell phone battery will be foremost on my mind from here on out...


I have an charger that clips on to the boat battery. It has an outlet for a car charger.


----------



## PasadenaMan

at no time did it even cross
my mind. only thing on my
mind was trying to help a
person i dont even know by
reaching out to 007.

anyone call he hooks family?


----------



## GigaFowl

Well Goodnight....

JJ and I have a pair of top notch GoDevil Surface Drives and run
those areas before dawn 5 months of the year Duck huntin....

My phone number is in an early post....

Be safe and hope our man is safe at home in bed and needs some "razzin"
but if anyone needs anything - just call and leave VM with phone # and GPS...

God Bless and good night !


----------



## essayons75

I've searched the internet high and low for a home phone number or real name and all I could find was where he lost his dog last year.

POSTED 01/10/09
Buster got out Saturday, January 10th, and we have not seen him since. We live in Meridean Estates off of N. Main near Rollingbrook. Please call 713/402-9160.


----------



## flounderpounder10

Reel Time said:


> I have an charger that clips on to the boat battery. It has an outlet for a car charger.


That is a heck of an idea!!


----------



## frank n texas

As far as I have read we do not really know what Hooks real name is other than I read his first name was Jeremie

Never even considered his last name being Hook...


----------



## TxDremz

One of the admins could probably tell if the original post was done from a home computer or a mobile device. That would be pretty messed up if this was a hoax. Karma will get ya!


----------



## GigaFowl

markbrumbaugh said:


> I thought this was called Cove Bayou...on the way in to Cove Is. Long Is Bayou is 1 mile east bearing 80 degrees, but get out into deeper water first. I've been stuck out here and in the marsh before. Hope they have water, repellent and flashlights.


Names can get confusing --- locals call it one thing --- good fishin map
another and google somethin else....

When we worked Equisearch for the lost yough man the boys told the CG
they were out "double bayou" (local name between Reds and Cross) and
the CG burned 100 hours of helio fuel 25 miles across at the "real double bayou" and just flat would not listen to a **** thing we told them about
the "correct search area" --- if I was lost the CG would be the last guys
I have taught my wife to call.....

:hairout:


----------



## flounderpounder10

I hope it turns out alright. I really need sleep now.


----------



## garybryan

essayons75 said:


> I've searched the internet high and low for a home phone number or real name and all I could find was where he lost his dog last year.
> 
> POSTED 01/10/09
> Buster got out Saturday, January 10th, and we have not seen him since. We live in Meridean Estates off of N. Main near Rollingbrook. Please call 713/402-9160.


Has anyone called that # ???


----------



## markbrumbaugh

*ANTHONY JEREMY*4018 W LINDBERGH CT
Baytown, TX 77521
*(713) 402-9160*

*Latitude:*
29.784576*Longitude:*
-94.971091*Company:*
SOUTHWESTERN BELL*Rate Center:*
HOUSTON*Use:*
Geographic*Cell Indicator:*
Landline*ANTHONY JEREMY*4018 W LINDBERGH CT
Baytown, TX 77521
*(713) 402-9160*

*Latitude:*
29.784576*Longitude:*
-94.971091*Company:*
SOUTHWESTERN BELL*Rate Center:*
HOUSTON*Use:*
Geographic*Cell Indicator:*
Landline
713-402-9160

*ANTHONY JEREMY*4018 W LINDBERGH CT
Baytown, TX 77521
That phone number belongs to Anthony Jeremy 4018 W Lindgergh Ct.


----------



## PasadenaMan

check hcad.org via
lastname to try to lookup
an address. i have been
on my cell browser since the
start of the search.

maybe wifes name is on the
hcad record and u can look
her name in anwho . com 
and cross referance the 
street address in hcad


----------



## markbrumbaugh

There is no answer at that number


----------



## Reel Time

Update
They said they are 15-18 miles from the Sylvan Beach ramp.
They also mentioned it was really rough. Yall send up a prayer for these guys that are putting themselves in harms way for someone they probably have never met. Mike is also burning up a lot of gas. Maybe we can take up a collection for him to reimburse him for his time and expenses. Greenies wont help him any because he is stuck being #1! You can give them to him but his reputation numbers really wont change much. He is a heck of a guy.
RT


----------



## AirbornXpress

*Just a thought*

He might of dropped his phone in the water so even if he had a charger nothing will happen till he gets to a computer. Dam# I hate mosquitos poor guys


----------



## essayons75

markbrumbaugh said:


> There is no answer at that number


That is his cell phone number which is on his boat, battery dead, but the addresses you got is good stuff. Do you want to try to get home number and call? If not, I will.


----------



## TXSTfisher

Middle name is Aaron if it helps at all. Found him online.


----------



## bayouboy

RT is there an update on the original guys that were stuck out there? Mike is a great guy and from what I have seen would do anything for anybody. If those guys are still stuck and need help tomorrow, I am available to lend a hand and equipment


----------



## garybryan

Might be a good reason to have a handheld CB/marine radio for emergencies.


----------



## flounderpounder10

Reel Time said:


> Update
> They said they are 15-18 miles from the Sylvan Beach ramp.
> They also mentioned it was really rough. Yall send up a prayer for these guys that are putting themselves in harms way for someone they probably have never met. Mike is also burning up a lot of gas. Maybe we can take up a collection for him to reimburse him for his time and expenses. Greenies wont help him any because he is stuck being #1! You can give them to him but his reputation numbers really wont change much. He is a heck of a guy.
> RT


Mike you have $20 coming from me next time I see you!!


----------



## markbrumbaugh

That address is not in HCAD...probably an apt complex from the people search. It is off North Main, just N of Rollingbrook


----------



## coachlaw

Man I'm 1500 miles away and I'm on pins and needles here for 007 to just get home safe.


----------



## trashcanslam

markbrumbaugh said:


> That address is not in HCAD...probably an apt complex from the people search. It is off North Main, just N of Rollingbrook


http://www.hcad.org/records/details...2e%7CU%8A%7C%86%C0%AB%A8%AD%86%5E&bld=1&tab=2

It came up for me.


----------



## markbrumbaugh

There is no listing for Anthony Jeremy in Baytown or surrounding area.


----------



## markbrumbaugh

trashcanslam said:


> http://www.hcad.org/records/details...2e%7CU%8A%7C%86%C0%AB%A8%AD%86%5E&bld=1&tab=2
> 
> It came up for me.


Nice work. I couldn't get it to come up.


----------



## Reel Time

bayouboy said:


> RT is there an update on the original guys that were stuck out there? Mike is a great guy and from what I have seen would do anything for anybody. If those guys are still stuck and need help tomorrow, I am available to lend a hand and equipment


As far as I know, The_Hook is not answering his cell phone (battery is probably dead). Looks like Essayons75 is trying to find a landline #. I believe he has figured out the guys name and has an address in Baytown.
The_Hooks last activity on 2Cool was at 6:15 this evening.


----------



## spank'em

Nobody better than Mike 007.

Fuzzy


----------



## essayons75

Reel Time said:


> Update
> They said they are 15-18 miles from the Sylvan Beach ramp.
> They also mentioned it was really rough. Yall send up a prayer for these guys that are putting themselves in harms way for someone they probably have never met. Mike is also burning up a lot of gas. Maybe we can take up a collection for him to reimburse him for his time and expenses. Greenies wont help him any because he is stuck being #1! You can give them to him but his reputation numbers really wont change much. He is a heck of a guy.
> RT


Carol, does Mike have him? I have a $100 bill going to Mike. I think he was the 1st to max green count other than maybe Mont. He may have beat Mont there. He$$ of a great guy!!! I certainly support folks like him that get it done. Mike, call me, I'll wash your gear/boat tomorrow. I never worried, but was concerned about this one.


----------



## reeltimer

TXSTfisher said:


> Middle name is Aaron if it helps at all. Found him online.


has anybody thought of looking on Facebook for this guy maybe another way of contacting his family just a thought.


----------



## TXSTfisher

Looked up his address on Google earth. Not an apartment. Surprised there is no home phone listed.


----------



## The_Hook

Sorry everyone that was trying to lend a hand, I really thank you - my **** cell phone went dead!! Good news is, I'm back at the house. Bad news is, my boats still stuck. I'm going to have to wait till high tide tomorrow and see if that helps. Fellow 2cooler Fishingtipps met me at Gou Hole and took me on his boat out, with 500ft of rope and PVC. We we're able to turn it around and point it the direction it's going to have to go, but his 40hp motor just couldn't move it! He helped me out as much as he could, and just getting it turned around was a chore. I tried to pay him but he rufused everytime. Good man. My phone is on the charger now - and is good to go. Still looking for some help tomorrow! It's a little late now, so I'll try and give some of the numbers posted a call in the morning. Thanks guys.


----------



## garybryan

A lot of people that have cells don't have home phones.


----------



## TXSTfisher

Glad your safe Hook.....


----------



## frank n texas

You might want to read back thru post as i think there are some peeps heading to the ramp to launch and go looking for you....Read back thru all post so you do not put any of the guys in danger while you are sitting at home...Glad you found you...


----------



## garybryan

Glad to see your safe. Thank God for looking after you.


----------



## railbird

Better call those guys heading out they left numbers.......


----------



## Big Willy

Just spoke with Mike, they are on their way back in but they are having some engine trouble. I will post up some coordinates ASAP. They say the water is pretty rough too.


----------



## Bocephus

Glad you're safe....call me in the a.m. if you need me.

I've got 130' of 8000# rescue rope


----------



## frank n texas

Isn't there one or two other boats that should be at some ramp pretty soon...They could possibly help Mike..

Hook needs to call them off as far as looking for him but now Mike could need help...


----------



## TXSTfisher

Anyone called "Tim"? He was heading out of wallisville right?


----------



## Reel Time

11:15 Update
Mike is having to take it really slow. He is hitting 2-4 foot waves head on in his Shoalwater. He said it feels like it is trying to break the boat in half. He expects it to take him another 2 hours to get to the ramp.
RT


----------



## The_Hook

......yeah, looking through the pages now to get numbers, thanks guys


----------



## essayons75

Hook, - Glad you are off the water.

Will and Carol, let me know what I can do for Mike. I have time to drive, wait, and help.


----------



## Bilge Bait

The_Hook said:


> Sorry everyone that was trying to lend a hand, I really thank you - my **** cell phone went dead!! Good news is, I'm back at the house. Bad news is, my boats still stuck. I'm going to have to wait till high tide tomorrow and see if that helps. Fellow 2cooler Fishingtipps met me at Gou Hole and took me on his boat out, with 500ft of rope and PVC. We we're able to turn it around and point it the direction it's going to have to go, but his 40hp motor just couldn't move it! He helped me out as much as he could, and just getting it turned around was a chore. I tried to pay him but he rufused everytime. Good man. My phone is on the charger now - and is good to go. Still looking for some help tomorrow! It's a little late now, so I'll try and give some of the numbers posted a call in the morning. Thanks guys.


I have tomorrow off and can spend all day/night helping if necessary. My center console doesn't run skinny enough to help with a boat. I can provide muscle, handheld vhf and other logistics. I will PM you my #, let me know if I can be of any help tomorrow.

Bilge Bait


----------



## coachlaw

Lord, please be with our friend Mike. I'll be burning the midnight oil here in NYC just watching for updates.


----------



## frank n texas

Hook I would suggest you read back starting with page 22 and work backwards to page 1 so you can reach these other boaters faster and call them off from looking for you..


----------



## TXSTfisher

Tried to call Tim. No answer. Sent him a text.


----------



## Big Willy

Just spoke with Tim. He is at the boat ramp and his buddy is already out looking for the The_Hook's boat. 007 has Tim's number and will call if he needs any help.


----------



## markbrumbaugh

I guess a hundred folks can go to bed now. How did you get to Gou Hole from the bay? I got stuck out there in the fog one night 30 years ago. I put in under the I-10 bridge and 6 hours later was stuck 100 yards out from land on Old and Lost River Bridge. I made it in by the glow of the flares at Gulf with a whisper of gasoline left. This was before cell phones and nobody knew I was even out there. I hitched a ride over the bridge back to the E side of the big bridge, got my truck, went home and came back with all the rope in the neighborhood, and winched that little john boat over the mud...20 feet at a time with the trailer.

P.S. Did you catch any fish? Answer tomorrow


----------



## The_Hook

Just talked to Tim and he's got a crew of 5 or 6 guys already at the ramp..... he's gonna look at it and give me a call back.... i'll keep you posted


----------



## FountainJunky

For those in touch with Mike...

Is he still in Trinity? Can he make it to Thompson's. It is protected and I am close. I could take him to get his truck at Sylvan ramp.


----------



## essayons75

Big Willy said:


> Just spoke with Tim. He is at the boat ramp and his buddy is already out looking for the The_Hook's boat. 007 has Tim's number and will call if he needs any help.


Good job Doc! Night!


----------



## Won Mo Kasst

I dont have class or work tomorrow. Boat is down but I can lend a strong back. Prayers for Mike. Just put some coffee on, waiting for word of his return. Dont have money to help pay for his gas, but would like be in on something helping him out, boat washing, cleaning...

832.444.2050
Rook


----------



## MSA

this is scott tims cousin

i am at the mouth of cove bayou

are the guys in the stuck boat ok

if mike needs to head south with the wind he can come into red bayou next to hlp pond to the ramp in plantation where i live and can take him to his truck etc

please call

936 537-2328


----------



## Reel Time

FountainJunky said:


> For those in touch with Mike...
> 
> Is he still in Trinity? Can he make it to Thompson's. It is protected and I am close. I could take him to get his truck at Sylvan ramp.


OK FountainJunky. You're up to bat! Head on over to Thompson's and Mike will meet you there. Can you post up your cell so I can keep in touch with you?


----------



## markbrumbaugh

FountainJunky said:


> For those in touch with Mike...
> 
> Is he still in Trinity? Can he make it to Thompson's. It is protected and I am close. I could take him to get his truck at Sylvan ramp.


good idea


----------



## FountainJunky

Cell 832-414-8022

Be there shortly. *Brad.*


----------



## The_Hook

MSA said:


> this is scott tims cousin
> 
> i am at the mouth of cove bayou
> 
> are the guys in the stuck boat ok
> 
> if mike needs to head south with the wind he can come into red bayou next to hlp pond to the ramp in plantation where i live and can take him to his truck etc
> 
> please call
> 
> 936 537-2328


I just called Scott and let him know what was going on..... i'm still trying to find Mikes number


----------



## spank'em

Just talked to him.He hung up quick.Told him to call me if he needed help.


----------



## coachlaw

I'm feelin' better already. Way to pull together y'all!


----------



## colbyhearn

Way to go 2coolers!!!!!!! Way to work together and look out for eachother!!!!! Keep it up!!!!! I'm proud to be apart of this group!!! Wish I could help more...I'm still praying for everyone's safety!!!


----------



## The_Hook

I was really wanting to pay someone to help....... buy I don't think I can afford all this help!!! You don't know how thankful I am! I can't say it enough


----------



## coachlaw

Please keep the updates on 007 comin'.


----------



## Won Mo Kasst

coachlaw said:


> Please keep the updates on 007 comin'.


yah, keep them coming!


----------



## poncho n' lefty

I just told my wife that if something happens to me on the water to post on here first before she does anything else, this is a great family to belong to, hope it stays like this for along time! Thanks everybody!


----------



## texanlegend

this is why i tell everyone i know ,who is an angler about this website. this is an awesome board.


----------



## Reel Time

coachlaw said:


> Please keep the updates on 007 comin'.


I'm not leaving my friend out there.
I am waiting for a call from either Mike or FountainJunky (Brad).
They are supposed to call me when they get to Thompsons. Brad should be there in about 5 minutes.


----------



## essayons75

The_Hook said:


> I was really wanting to pay someone to help....... buy I don't think I can afford all this help!!! You don't know how thankful I am! I can't say it enough


That's 2Cool. Sometimes not quiet enough, sometimes too much, but most of the time just right. Regardless. If anyone needs help, reach out. I think the key lesson learned today is that in any small situation is to provide an overkill of info before commo lines go down. Plan for the worst, expect the best. Info, info, info. We can all learn from that.

I hope you get your boat back tomorrow without too much trouble. Call me if you need a hand at the dock or going out to push. My brawn is even bigger than my mouth, hard to believe huh?

713-305-3102


----------



## REELING 65

Awesome response..that is what 2cool is all about.


----------



## spank'em

Reel Time said:


> I'm not leaving my friend out there.
> I am waiting for a call from either Mike or FountainJunky (Brad).
> They are supposed to call me when they get to Thompsons. Brad should be there in about 5 minutes.


Thats the way I feel.I'm set on go if need be.


----------



## Reel Time

Midnight Update.
Brad is at Thompsons boat ramp.
Mike is still 45 minutes away. They are fighting the waves and can only manage about 7 miles per hour. You'll like this part. They asked me to tell Brad to go to the store and get them a cold beer and a coke.
I wonder who the beer is for?


----------



## The_Hook

Reel Time said:


> I'm not leaving my friend out there.
> I am waiting for a call from either Mike or FountainJunky (Brad).
> They are supposed to call me when they get to Thompsons. Brad should be there in about 5 minutes.


I've tried trying to find Mikes number through all these pages to call and thank him - I can't seem to find it. Could you send it to me, or tell him how much I thank him for coming out!


----------



## garybryan

Just one beer????? He'll need a 007 pack.


----------



## coachlaw

That means all is right thus far.


----------



## Primer

Reel Time said:


> Midnight Update.
> Brad is at Thompsons boat ramp.
> Mike is still 45 minutes away. They are fighting the waves and can only manage about 7 miles per hour. You'll like this part. They asked me to tell Brad to go to the store and get them a cold beer and a coke.
> I wonder who the beer is for?


I'm surprised he didn't ask for more lol


----------



## coachlaw

Hook, don't call him now. Let's get him safe on land first.


----------



## Reel Time

The_Hook said:


> I've tried trying to find Mikes number through all these pages to call and thank him - I can't seem to find it. Could you send it to me, or tell him how much I thank him for coming out!


832-352-0104


----------



## bigbob

REELING 65 said:


> Awesome response..that is what 2cool is all about.


X2..Outstanding job to all involved, whether it be thru communication,info,ideas, or rescue. I thank you for who you are and all that you do.


----------



## Primer

If I ever get stuck, Mike will be the first I call. Either for him to post for help or come get me.


----------



## The_Hook

Reel Time said:


> 832-352-0104


 Thanks, he didn't answer... what kind of beer does he drink??? I'm gonna head of there


----------



## Reel Time

The_Hook said:


> Thanks, he didn't answer... what kind of beer does he drink??? I'm gonna head of there


His favorite kind is "free and cold."

BTW I am thankful that you are safe and I hope all goes well getting your boat out tomorrow. Always remember to pay these good deeds forward.


----------



## Russ757

I find it pretty amazing that such a small thing as fishing can bring people together from all walks of life and urge people to go out, risking their safety, for someone they have never seen before. The kinmanship is unsurpassed by anyother online community. Hats off to you all, organizing a rescue effort online is no small task.

God Bless,
Russ


----------



## frank n texas

See ya all tomorrow....:walkingsm


----------



## spank'em

Free and cold is right.


----------



## coachlaw

He's a Busch man if he had his druthers.


----------



## TXSTfisher

Don't they stop selling beer at midnight m-th?


----------



## danmanfish

guys I have been following this all evening ad glad everyone is or soon will be, safe on land.. hat off to Mike for his efforts,, and everyone else for watching, posting and helping.... I am honored to be a member of such a great community.. good night all..


----------



## essayons75

TXSTfisher said:


> Don't they stop selling beer at midnight m-th?


NOW, we have a crisis!!! A stuck boat is one thing, but......this truely calls for all close 2Coolers to mobilize! :wink:

Nuckleheads!


----------



## garybryan

Is Mike at the ramp yet??


----------



## Reel Time

Here is the latest.
We have a little problem.
Mike is close to Thompsons in the channel and the cell phones are almost dead so please do not call them. I need to be able to contact them. Mike has run out of gas and has had to throw the anchor out. Brad has another gentleman at the ramp and they are working on a plan to get them some gas. The gentleman turned out to be The_Hook (Jeremy). They are going to get Brad's boat so it will be another 45-55 minutes before we get gas to them.
Mike and JR (the other guy) in the boat are just going to hang tight until they get there. They are in protected water now so don't worry too much.
We need to make a movie about this!!!


----------



## coachlaw

Thank goodness they are in protected waters! Keep us updated please, and thanks for acting as Central Command in all this RT.


----------



## garybryan

That movie would be longer than Avatar.


----------



## Reel Time

Every movie needs a good twist at the end so here it goes.

Change of plans. The_Hooks boat has now been freed by I think Tim and his crew. So The_Hooks boat and Tim's boat are now on their way to assist Mike. What a turn around of events. It will be about 20 minutes for them to reach Mike. 
Do not change the channel. Stay tuned!


----------



## garybryan

Did they get the beer?


----------



## bigbob

Reel Time said:


> Every movie needs a good twist at the end so here it goes.
> 
> Change of plans. The_Hooks boat has now been freed by I think Tim and his crew. So The_Hooks boat and Tim's boat are now on their way to assist Mike. What a turn around of events. It will be about 20 minutes for them to reach Mike.
> Do not change the channel. Stay tuned!


Wow, ok im sleepy but im gonna go make me some Cheerios and wait until everyone is on land.


----------



## Reel Time

garybryan said:


> Did they get the beer?


Cokes and water. But they can't get it to them yet.


----------



## Haute Pursuit

Wow, I missed all of this tonight. Good job everyone. Mikey, I hope you have your new burn bar on if you were busting 4'rs.


----------



## bigbob

garybryan said:


> Did they get the beer?


Man I sure hope so, Mike is gonna need some.


----------



## Redfishon

Whats going on now.?? This rescue is taking longer than BP to stop the oil leak..


----------



## scubaru

Props to my peeps, 007 for attempting a rescue in almost Anahuac all the way from La Porte in a flat bottom! And my man Jerimiah for making it to the Hook (after working a 12 hour shift and starting the next one tomorrow at 4am!) Beers are on me next time I see either one of ya'll. Mikey I'm gonna have to teach you the N end of Trinity, and the marsh so next time you can put in at Hugo. Well done Gents!


----------



## Reel Time

1:10 update 
Small change of plans. The_Hooks boat is going to the Wallisville ramp. It turns out that several other boats helped to free his boat and one of those is going to assist Mike and JR. I just called Mike and could not get him. His phone might be dead.


----------



## scubaru

Anyone have the #'s to where 007 is anchored up?


----------



## Reel Time

scubaru said:


> Anyone have the #'s to where 007 is anchored up?


My best guesstimate would be:

29 39' 38
94 55' 42


----------



## garybryan

Thats an amazing post RT. Glad they got Hooks boat out, and everyone is safe so far. Hope somebody has at least 1 beer for Mike, he needs it baaaaaaaad.


----------



## DMC

I have been following this all afternoon myself and I had to get back up to see what was happening. Knowing everyone is safe is great. This is better than Deadliest Catch.


----------



## dragginfool

I vote Mike for the "Coolest of the 2Cool Award"!!!


----------



## scubaru

Reel Time said:


> My best guesstimate would be:
> 
> 29 39' 38
> 94 55' 42


Really? I get a location in Western China when I enter that.


----------



## Reel Time

scubaru said:


> Really? I get a location in Western China when I enter that.


Go to google earth
Find trinity bay, then to the west up the channel.
Or google Thompsons bait camp
They are just around the corner from Thompsons but not in Trinity Bay

N29 degrees 39 minutes 38
W94 degrees 55 minutes 42


----------



## coachlaw

Need to put the second coordinate at WEST instead of EAST.


----------



## scubaru

Gotcha, so they are probably in the channel near the old Crawleys Bait Camp? Any updates?


----------



## Reel Time

scubaru said:


> Gotcha, so they are probably in the channel near the old Crawleys Bait Camp? Any updates?


I don't remember where Crawleys used to be.
They are just around the corner in the shallow area.


----------



## Hotrod

Way to go Mike! Hook owes you a full tank of fuel and a case of beer. And post your number next time.

There was a bunch of useless post that cluttered up this thread in the beginning, like I wish I could go, Im too far away, my boat is broke, have you tried this and that. Keep the lines free for the real helpers.


----------



## Reel Time

Here's the latest.
Brad is at the dock and Mike and JR are just pulling in. Yeah.
I will post back in a few minutes after I talk to Mike.


----------



## REELING 65

Reel Time said:


> Here's the latest.
> Brad is at the dock and Mike and JR are just pulling in. Yeah.
> I will post back in a few minutes after I talk to Mike.


That is great new's.


----------



## SARDOG

FYI....CG boat's draw 39" of water. Reading this thread about the only response would have been a helicopter, TP&W, and some local LEO's. Most Search and Rescue controllers are not from the "local" area, which stresses the importance of having a GPS and a VHF radio. No one called the CG but if you ever need to the number is 713-678-9057 this covers from the mouth of the Colorado River to East White Lake, LA (092-37W). The CG's old saying is "you have to go out, but you don't have to come back" (meaning you may loose your life doing a rescue). It's has drastically changed over the last 15 years. The new saying is "you have to go out SAFELY and return SAFELY". Most groundings, out of gas, or other disabled vessels are not life threatening and are typically resolved by "Good Samaritans" Or 2cool'rs and commercial agencies such as Boat US, Seatow. Yall be safe......(I hate mosquitoes too)


----------



## Reel Time

Everyone is safe and on dry ground.
I just talked to Mike. Brad is going to drive JR over to Sylvans to get the trailer and bring it back to Thompsons. They will be trailered up in about 45 minutes and headed home. Mike says he's fine especially now that he has his smokes and beer (it appeared from nowhere).
Thank you 2Cool for staying up to make sure our "family" was OK. Now everybody go to bed. You have to go to work tomorrow!


----------



## jettech17

Woohoo! Nite- nite


----------



## chris8641

Reel Time said:


> Everyone is safe and on dry ground.
> I just talked to Mike. Brad is going to drive JR over to Sylvans to get the trailer and bring it back to Thompsons. They will be trailered up in about 45 minutes and headed home. Mike says he's fine especially now that he has his smokes and beer (it appeared from nowhere).
> Thank you 2Cool for staying up to make sure our "family" was OK. Now everybody go to bed. You have to go to work tomorrow!


You answered all the questions I had, RT. I have been here at work reading this all night and was wondering if Mike was gonna get his beer, and if not and they were still out at 0500, I would personally deliver some delicious cold bud lite right out of the ice chest in my truck. Glad everyone is safe and get some rest. :cheers:


----------



## dragginfool

Glad to see everyone made it ok!


----------



## Hotrod

SARDOG said:


> FYI....CG boat's draw 39" of water. Reading this thread about the only response would have been a helicopter, TP&W, and some local LEO's. Most Search and Rescue controllers are not from the "local" area, which stresses the importance of having a GPS and a VHF radio. No one called the CG but if you ever need to the number is 713-678-9057 this covers from the mouth of the Colorado River to East White Lake, LA (092-37W). The CG's old saying is "you have to go out, but you don't have to come back" (meaning you may loose your life doing a rescue). It's has drastically changed over the last 15 years. The new saying is "you have to go out SAFELY and return SAFELY". Most groundings, out of gas, or other disabled vessels are not life threatening and are typically resolved by "Good Samaritans" Or 2cool'rs and commercial agencies such as Boat US, Seatow. Yall be safe......(I hate mosquitoes too)


Yes, unless its life threatening, the CG will NOT respond. They will not send a helo to do a fly by, etc.


----------



## llred

Just got up to check up on everyone. Glad that everyone is out of the water and safe. Didn't want to clutter the board up earlier, but it was a great adventure. I'm glad to be apart of the 2cool family.


----------



## jfoster

Thanks for keeping the thread alive until mission accomplished. Tim you are a champ for dragging your boat from Orange. Nice to meet you. Scott, you and your crew have a lot of muscle. Nice to meet you all. Hookster, sleep well. You have a nice boat. That area is just tricky. Mike, I hope you made it back. All in all, a nice SE Texas evening. Thanks be to God.


----------



## The_Hook

All I have to say is Tim and his crew are awesome!!!! It's such a relief to have my boat sitting in the driveway! I hope Mike got his budlights (it was all I had after I realized it was to late to buy beer) I wish I could have thanked him face to face, but I had to meet Tim and crew (forgive me for saying "and crew", i met so many people, I can't remember all the names!) at the Wallisville ramp. As soon as I got there, Tim was leaving on another rescue (Mike). I never thought I'd meet so many 2coolers in one night! But I do want to thank each and everyone of you guys for your concern and lending a hand in anyway you could!

....I'd still be high and dry if it wasn't for 2cool!


----------



## FountainJunky

Just got home from dropping JR off at Sylvan. Mike and JR should be on the way back home soon. They limped in to Thompson's as my brother and I were backing our boat down the ramp to go find them.

Glad ya'll are back safe it sounds like it was a rough ride out there for a while.

Take care.


----------



## The_Hook

FountainJunky said:


> Just got home from dropping JR off at Sylvan. Mike and JR should be on the way back home soon. They limped in to Thompson's as my brother and I were backing our boat down the ramp to go find them.
> 
> Glad ya'll are back safe it sounds like it was a rough ride out there for a while.
> 
> Take care.


Late night! Thanks for your help! We'll have to go fishin sometime!


----------



## 007

WOW!!! 300 posts! I just got in and please forgive me for not thanking everyone right now but, I'm tired and need some sleep. I'll read back through the whole thread later once I've woke up and had some coffee. I'm just glad that everyone is home now.

2cool and FWE rocks!!


----------



## let's talk fishin

2cool is awesome!


----------



## TheCatcher

007 said:


> WOW!!! 300 posts! I just got in and please forgive me for not thanking everyone right now but, I'm tired and need some sleep. I'll read back through the whole thread later once I've woke up and had some coffee. I'm just glad that everyone is home now.
> 
> 2cool and FWE rocks!!


Good job Son!  _Mom_


----------



## 24Buds

and this is why I love 2Cool!

Good job to all of yall. I just logged in and wow!


----------



## TXDRAKE

WOW!!!! Great Job guys!!! You guys rock!!! Now this is the way to pull together!!! If I am ever in need I know where to go!!! Thanks to all that helped out!!!!


----------



## WestEndAngler

Sorry man I was at airport when I got this email and thread notification, I called a few friends but only boat we found was a direct drive airboat.


----------



## BillLovesFishin

Wow! I just read through the whole post and all I can say is WOW!!!! You guys are outstanding. As someone mentioned before, if something was to happen to me out on the water I would have my wife contact the members of this wonderful family first. Way to go guys. Lessons learned also.


----------



## railbird

Pretty awesome how people worked together with ideas and getting together to help a stranger. I love the water and this is one of the big reasons. We all made a memory here last night together, some more than others.lol Makes me proud to know you guys.

chuck


----------



## InfamousJ

holy cow!

somebody owes someone but I just aint sure yet how much. LMAO

tough bird, Mike.. good job!


----------



## GigaFowl

Glad everyone finally made it to thier own beds....

JJ and I were glad to help in a small way....

By the way JJ runs --- JJs DryDock on Gou Hole right at the Hugo Ramp entrance
and is just getting started to serve the fishing community with bait, tackle, storage, and soon GAS too --- stop in and give him a thanks for calling a few of us Techy types as he did not have a login yet for 2cool --- I will help him get setup with one....


----------



## Shin-Diggin

From concrete to boat captain and who knows what else 007 is the man.


----------



## Muddy

007 is one cool dude! Good job. We need to set up a batman signal we can shine into the night sky when his special powers are needed.


----------



## jfoster

Sharkzilla said:


> Man, I am sorry--did you try "JJ"?
> 
> http://2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/showthread.php?t=282310&highlight=gou+hole+road


LOL As of last night, I did not remember this thread. Pretty funny, now though. As I now recall saying, "the map is a poor second to first hand experience" hehehehe

FIXED


----------



## Bocephus

300+ posts, 18,000+ hits.......well Jeremy, everyone at 2Cool knows who "The_Hook" is now :biggrin:

Glad everyone is safe !


----------



## capn

Wish someone would have made me aware of this thread yesterday. Not only do I know upper Trinity very well, my house and boat are less than 5 minutes from Thompson's.  Glad that tlbullfrog remembers some of his old stomping grounds!

Where exactly was the boat stuck? I've heard near Cove Island, a cut off Long Island, and a cut near Bulkhead... but that covers a lot of area.


----------



## capn

Nevermind, there's the map. If that's where he was he was definitely stuck, but good hard sand and in an easy find locale.


----------



## tangalangus

Wow. great to see 2cool members going out of their way to help one another.

this site is just TOO COOL!! 

Great job guys!!!!


----------



## Sharkzilla

so did he catch any fish?


----------



## GigaFowl

capn said:


> Wish someone would have made me aware of this thread yesterday. Not only do I know upper Trinity very well, my house and boat are less than 5 minutes from Thompson's.  Glad that tlbullfrog remembers some of his old stomping grounds!
> 
> Where exactly was the boat stuck? I've heard near Cove Island, a cut off Long Island, and a cut near Bulkhead... but that covers a lot of area.


Yep - if he had posted some sort of location and his phone # at 4:30
JJ and I could have plucked him outa there by 6:00 with our pair of GoDevils 
winch and pvc --- sittin on GO at JJsDryDock @ Hugo Boat ramp....

So next time guys post more info when you call for help ! ! !

Cause them batteries can go dead ! ! !


----------



## PasadenaMan

*I am going to add emergency contact information to my profile page* just in case its ever needed. Since only 2cool members can see it I am not worried about the info getting out. I recomened anyone that has a boat post a msg on their profile with some contact information.

Thanks Mike(007) for calling me back after leaving a msg on your machine yesterday.


----------



## GigaFowl

Hind-sight --- it was 4 to 5 hours before the BOARD got a decent
verbal description of where he was --- the first GPS "guess" was less 
than 1000 feet from where his boat was....

It's a big world - be sure someone knows where you are going in detail
or at least has a "verbal description" for just such an occasion...


----------



## whistlingdixie

Man this site is freaking awesome. I hope I get the chance one day to help someone out on this site. You guys and gals are great people.


----------



## PasadenaMan

I highly recomend that if you can afford it to get some 12v led strobe lights lights like the ones below. This will make it easier to find you at night.
http://www.ledssuperbright.com/led-strobe-lights-c-46/18-led-led-strobe-light-p-233

Or these Blue and Red Warning Strobe Lights

http://www.lightinthebox.com/Type-R...e-Light-for-All-Vehicles--40-LED-_p82640.html


----------



## wareagle1979

*Been there done that!*

I have beached my boat there before on a cold Jan. day with a stiff north wind. Good job guys, makes me proud to be a member of this board. I am pretty PIZZED that I did not get on the computer last night; I know this area pretty good and feel liked I could have helped out. I would like to meet alot of the 2coolers but not in the same manner Hook did.


----------



## screamindrag

My hat is off to everyone who helped out. What a great community we have here.:cheers:


----------



## PasadenaMan

I just picked up a new in the box SPOT for $60 on ebay.
Thanks for posting
(someone posted about it right before my post and I replied and now the post is gone. So my post looks out of place)


----------



## tlbullfrog

Just got back home and unhooked the boat. What a blast!:spineyes: Here's an overview, if you care to read anymore after the hundreds of posts thus far ...

After reading the posts last night just after 9pm, I finally decided to just hook up the boat and go. Figured if everything was done when I got there, I'd just go fish somewhere.

My long lost cousin, Scott (MSA) got in touch with me when he saw I had posted a couple of times. His brother, Christopher, and some guys from out of state were all headed out to help as well. Joel Foster gave me a call and met me at the ramp.

With about 20+ minutes before I could reach the ramp, Scott and his guys went ahead to find the The Hook's boat. When I got to the ramp, Foster and I quickly dumped my boat and headed for the area. A few people had mentioned that he was stuck at the mouth of Crazy Cut. I was thinking the exact same thing that capn said earlier, that if the boat is where I think it is, he's definately in a bind! But I was equally as worried about 007 because he was trying to come from the bay side, which is REALLY tricky (if not almost impossible). 

Foster and I raced out to the mouth of Crazy Cut and hooked up with Scott and Crew. Saw Hook's boat beached about 200 yards away from the channel we were in. (sidenote: spotlighted some gator's eyes between us and the boat. The out-of-staters said they were glad they didn't see them! hahaha). We scooted in as far as we could with our boats, walked the area to find the deepest path, then pushed / pulled for about 100 yards until the boat was floating. Really wasn't that bad with all the manpower.

Called Hook and told him we were towing the boat back in to Wallisville. He headed over, but gave me the news about 007 having problems and out of gas. As soon as Hook showed up, I trailered my boat over to Thompsons with extra gas and figured I'd be heading out in my boat to try and find him on the water. Thankfully, however, Mike and J.R. had just limped their boat in to Thompson's and were sucking on the beer. There was a really FINE, big, honkin' boat sitting in the parking lot (Brad, right?) that was just about to go help Mike, but didn't even have to get it wet.
They took J.R. way back over to Sylvan Beach, where he got the truck and trailer and drove back over to Thompson's.

Although I'm sure Mike is a big boy and could have waited by himself, I figured I'd take advantage of the opportunity to visit with this guy you all seem so fond of. I see now why he's got the good rep. Great guy! I enjoyed the visit, Mike.

Okay... so now it's about 3a.m. and the bay is pretty choppy. So I hit the road and headed back home. But first, I stopped for a couple hours of fishing in Sabine! The west wind made for some well protected areas on the north end, but I didn't have much luck. (Saw an awesome sunrise, though, which always makes it worth the while.)

Just wanted to say thanks to all of you guys for pulling together with the phone calls, GPS coords, several offers to assist, etc. Once we knew that Hooks was safe, it sure took a load off! All I could think of was the dang marsh mosquitos!!!

I'm just sorry I didn't have time to visit with you guys. We'll have to schedule a fishing trip together when the fishing gets good. 

I'm going to bed now...


----------



## Crusty Hobie

rippin lips said:


> I am at work right now,but if anyone needs to borrow my boat they can PM me and I will give direction to my house to pick it up to save these Fisherman.It is full of gas. No B.S.


Man, that brought a tear to my eye... good on you man, that is a high level of trust. :cheers:


----------



## Julsbfishin

*WOW*

Just got done reading all these post. When I saw 26,000+ views knew this was going to be good reading. Little did I know it was better than any suspense novel yet written. I was sitting on the edge of my chair reading. Had goosebumps too.

Everyone deserves a medal that jumped into action without blinking a second thought to go help. Great job to those that went out to help and to those that stayed up keeping the board posted with updates.

This whole thread is why I'm proud to be a 2Cooler. :cheers:


----------



## Reel Time

My fellow 2Coolers, I have just a few thoughts about preparedness in light of the situation last night. As we saw last night, the Coast Guard and SeaTow and TowBoat US are of limited use in certain situations. They do have guidelines for true emergencies and cannot help much in shallow water. (This is not to discredit them in any way. They are fine resources and put their lives on the line every day).

*On your first post for help, please give your location with GPS if possible. Please post phone numbers.* IMHO, TTMB should be the place to post this because it gets more traffic. Your real name would be helpful but no required. Even with the good visibility last night, Mike was unable to find the boat. If there had been fog, there would have been no chance.

Cell phone batteries do not last long. Please go buy one of the cigarette lighter adapters that clip on to your boat battery. They are cheap. Make sure you and others on your boat bring along your phone charger. It will keep everyone's battery charged.

Please have some kind of signaling device on board. A flashlight should be mandatory, a horn, a whistle or a mirror.

A VHF radio should be on board. If your cell phone goes out, those around you can still make contact. I believe channel 16 is the hailing frequency. Please correct me if I am mistaken.

The SPOT is a very useful tool but does have an annual fee. It is a satellite personal tracker and with one touch of a button, will email and call phone numbers of those you have pre-programmed. It will also give them your exact location.

Other things that come to mind are mosquito spray, a blanket, and extra water if you have to spend the night in your boat.

Lastly, I would like to say that I am very proud to be a member of such a great group of ladies and gentleman. You can not buy this kind of insurance anywhere. We are a shining example of how you are supposed to live your life. God bless 2Cool!


----------



## WestEndAngler

GigaFowl said:


> Hind-sight --- it was 4 to 5 hours before the BOARD got a decent
> verbal description of where he was --- the first GPS "guess" was less
> than 1000 feet from where his boat was....
> 
> It's a big world - be sure someone knows where you are going in detail
> or at least has a "verbal description" for just such an occasion...


True.

I spoke to Hook @ 5PM I was parking the car at the airport... I placed 3 calls to airboats but all were in for repair. I called James and Josh to see if they could lend a hand but Josh was out of pocket.

From where he described his position I knew about where he was. Glad he's out safe.


----------



## frank n texas

Great post...I was waiting for the dust to settle and for everyone to get rested up before I posted exactly every single suggestion just posted..

Hours and hours by many were expended into the wee hours of the morning and several put themselves at great risk to help a 2 cooler...Just trying to get basic information was in itself pretty frustrating...

Many of the same communication problems that went on last night were basically the same as those back when so many of us tried to assist those three guys who had their boat capsize out at that rig several months ago...

If we do not learn from the experiences of others then shame on us...

Human nature has a way of allowing this type of emergency only to happen to the other guy...

There go I except for the grace of God and lots of planning and forethought along the lines of "What if my
nice day on the water turns into a cluster f%$#"

I am delighted everything turned out well....this time!


----------



## AggieCowboy98

Just read this entire thread. Way to go to all those involved. THIS is the stuff that keeps me coming back to 2cool every day. Glad to be a part of this community.


----------



## Bubbaette

I am going to PROUDLY put my 2Cool sticker on my car as soon as they arrive. You guys ROCK!


----------



## Timemachine

The whole ordeal make me proud to be a member of 2Cool. As an old soldier, I recognize a warrior when I see one and this place has MANY!!


----------



## Catfish48

*Way to go!!!!!!!*

I'm reminded of an old saying..........

It aint going to get better looking at it!

Thank you all for pulling together as a team to bring this event to a successful closure!!!!!!!!!!

BTW....do they sell Off in Gallon Containers??????????

Catfish 48


----------



## bthompjr24

Hats off to the guys who helped out especially mike willing to navigate at night in the conditions to find a fellow member. Pat yourselves on the back yall are top notch Gentlemen.


----------



## willsoonbfishin

I followed this thread from early on all the way til when Mike got back to Thompson's. AWESOME AWESOME AWESOME AWESOME! What a fantastic group of folks here on 2cool and I am proud to be "part of the family". Glad everyone is safe and sound. Now can someone help me find a job? LOL!


----------



## TxDremz

Contact information updated. Make sure you adjust your settings to "Registered Users Only" as far as people that can see this info.


----------



## skipjack express

wow this thread was 2cool !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## SKs Crappie Fishing

uncool situation that tuned into a 2COOL situation!


----------



## Rusty S

The last time I got towed back to Thompson's I got 2oz. weights hurled at me and then had to sell bait while I waited for someone to return, but that dog was really cool and helped me keep the riff raff at a minimum, Mike Boston(007) is my hero--call him and let him know. rs


----------



## kpfishin

Not sure where you where about 1830 but my friend was in his airboat and saw you stuck. Said you where now where to be found, sorry he missed you, it would have been easy for him to pull you to deeper water. Glad everything came out OK. Sure is nice to have a family of folks to help people out when needed!!!!


----------



## Sharkzilla

any fish?


----------



## Chloebella

007 Mike, You Sir are awesome and if I ever run into you where beer is served you will never have to pay for one!!! The rest of you guys that went out and brought the boat back in are just as deserving. God Bless you all. 2 cool impresses me yet again.


----------



## JohnnyWalkerRed

WOW! 2Cool is amazing!


----------



## Realvestor

Amazing! May God Bless all of you for your unselfishness and concern. I'm glad everyone made it home safe! We've all learned something through this experience, especially that there are still true heroes out there willing to sacrifice for others. WOW!


----------



## 007

TheCatcher said:


> Good job Son!  _Mom_


Thanks Mom!!


----------



## XtremeAngler

man that was like reading a book. a really good book. I lost track of time, looked at the clock and went HOLY [email protected]*#! I gotta get to bed. Props to everyone. I'm surprised this little phenomenon didn't make the news.


----------



## Aggieangler

Thankful everyone got home safe. God bless 2coolers in need.


----------



## agonzales1981

awesome!!! glad everyone is safe and sound!


----------



## Brassnadz

Way to go yall. This is a great little community we have here, aint it?


----------



## Tiny

Wtg Mikey, See you and JR Saturday.


----------



## GigaFowl

jfoster said:


> LOL As of last night, I did not remember this thread. Pretty funny, now though. As I now recall saying, "the map is a poor second to first hand experience" hehehehe
> 
> FIXED


Apparently just missed ya - JFOSTER - saturday @ JJs on Gou Hole....

Goin out marsh trail ridin this mornin in the GoDevil if anyone wants "a tour" drop me a call...

Especially 007 ! ! !
Since you obviously ain't afraid to go IMF (Impossible Mission Force)
281-844-8280

:texasflag


----------



## duck44

Another great show of that there are great people out there. Just shows that most are on this board!!!! 

Any Pics???


----------



## 007

duck44 said:


> Another great show of that there are great people out there. Just shows that most are on this board!!!!
> 
> Any Pics???


No pics.....it was pitch black.


----------



## Big Willy

007 said:


> No pics.....it was pitch black.


I gotcha covered Mike:


----------



## PasadenaMan

Forgot the gator eyes


----------



## WestEndAngler

GigaFowl-

Mike has been out there before. We've run out of Hugo plenty of times. I asked him why he didn't just trailer to Hugo Sylvan I guess is closer to him.

I wish I would have known more details last Thursday I would have called you personally and seen if you could assist. I know you live like 5 min from the boat ramp and have plenty of friends that live on Old River.


----------



## Big Willy

PasadenaMan said:


> Forgot the gator eyes


Fixed it:cheers:


----------



## duck44

I would have suspected pics would have come out that way by the time you arrived. I though maybe he took some pics right after he said "guess that was not a good idea"

Greenie to you


----------



## Capt. Billy

Does anyone have a count of how many people, boats, and hours this heroic rescue took?


----------



## markbrumbaugh

Where was Mike Rowe? "5 mile southeast of Jack's Pocket is the fishing vessel .....blah blah"


----------



## tlbullfrog

Capt. Billy said:


> Does anyone have a count of how many people, boats, and hours this heroic rescue took?


007 (Mike) and Jr. were in Mike's boat. I think he said he got on the water about 6:00 p.m. It was close to 3:00 a.m. when we got his boat trailered at Thompsons.

MSA (Scott) had 5 guys total in his El Pescador. He's in the Baytown area, about 15-20 minutes from the Wallisville ramp. I think he got on the water around 11:00 p.m. and got The Hook's boat towed back to Wallisville around 1:30-2:00 a.m.

I trailered over from Orange and JFoster met me at the Wallisville ramp about 11:30 - 12:00. While JFoster steered The Hooks boat back in-tow, I ran back to the ramp and trailered my boat so I could run to help 007. Thankfully, he was already at Thompson's when I pulled up.

There was another BIG boat that got to Thompson's ahead of me. They were about to launch when they saw/heard Mike limping in. I'm REALLY sorry I can't remember the names of the two guys with that boat. (Somebody help me out here! They certainly deserve some props as well!!!)

Then there were the numerous communications via this thread, texts, and phone calls. Some of these guys stayed up way into the night watching the thread and helping with coordinates and information gathering/relay. ALL of these guys played a huge part as well and were definately a vital part of the efforts. Not to mention the numerous folks who offered their assistance and stayed pretty much in "standby" mode if more help was needed.

I just hate that things were so busy (and late at night) that I didn't get to visit more with everyone. There were 3-4 guys I was communicating with on the phone, but I'd have a hard time telling you who they were. Maybe we all need to schedule a fishing trip together. We'll let The Hook take us in his boat (and let Mike drive...:cheers.


----------



## Capt. Billy

The boat owner that was orginally in need of help called me. I am just curious if this was all worth everyones time and efforts instead of $400. Please let me know because maybe I need to reevaluate what we are doing at Sea Tow Galveston Bay. If this was one of our members it would have only cost $149 a year. 

FYI this whole thing was pretty impressive how everyone helped. Never seen anything like it.


----------



## 007

Capt. Billy said:


> The boat owner that was orginally in need of help called me. I am just curious if this was all worth everyones time and efforts instead of $400. Please let me know because maybe I need to reevaluate what we are doing at Sea Tow Galveston Bay. If this was one of our members it would have only cost $149 a year.
> 
> FYI this whole thing was pretty impressive how everyone helped. Never seen anything like it.


You couldn't have helped him in any of your boats....even if you would have tried, you would have been stuck too.


----------



## texastrowe

I am impressed with the unity of the members on 2cool. Makes you feel good to know that in a time of need people out there willing will help out.


----------



## tlbullfrog

Capt. Billy said:


> The boat owner that was orginally in need of help called me. I am just curious if this was all worth everyones time and efforts instead of $400. Please let me know because maybe I need to reevaluate what we are doing at Sea Tow Galveston Bay. If this was one of our members it would have only cost $149 a year.
> 
> FYI this whole thing was pretty impressive how everyone helped. Never seen anything like it.


Like 007 said, you'd have been stuck as well. UNLESS you have an airboat in your fleet. That honestly might be something for you to consider.

"Was it worth it?" Let me put it this way...

1) Your services are truly valuable and I know you've likely helped numerous folks out of some pretty sticky situations. I'm honestly glad your service exits. But if this boat owner is anything like me, finances are tight and $400 isn't very easily whipped out. However, when several people come together and everyone pitches in a little with what they have (i.e. - existing boats, rope, gas, muscle, etc.), the costs are covered and much more manageable.

2) From the descriptions given on the thread, _some_ of us knew exactly where this guy's boat was beached because we've fished, gigged, and hunted the area for years. We went straight to the boat and didn't have to search the area. Thankfully the owner had already been brought in, but his boat was still beached and, sadly, was a great opportunity for thieves / punks. Although the response wasn't lightning fast, it was still pretty quick.

3) Most importantly, however, is the benefit of meeting new people and building new relationships. The opportunity to help and serve others in need is priceless. I'm pretty confident that I now have at least a few guys that will lend me hand if I'm ever in need (and not just for boat help). I also can't help believe that there are quite a few folks who followed the thread who, because of the example, will now have a desire to help/serve others in the future.

Again, you're services are valuable and needed and useful for many. Keep up the good work!

But to answer your question... Yes, it was worth it.

TL


----------



## Capt. Billy

Thanks for the info, but I would not have been stuck. I am a local as you all are and I know the area well. I have over 2000ft of rope we use to do these type of jobs. $400 is alot even for me, but like I said $149 PER YEAR and its covered under the membership. We are trying to provide a valuable service, but I can't compete with free. I honestly don't want to see anyone get hurt or damage their boats. I have had instances like these where a friend calls a friend and guess what that $400 became $800 and he did over $600 in damage that his insurance would not cover because he was attempting to tow. 

An airboat might not be a bad idea......Anyone ever towed with one?


----------



## WestEndAngler

I run Wallisvillle all the time and there is not a day that goes by where I'm out there that I don't see someone getting towed in or someone stuck somewhere they shouldn't have been.

The downside to my rig is that I have a small motor & light boat and no way to really "pull" someone off or out of a stuck situation. The best I can offer is a ride back to the ramp or a tow in if your actually floating.

The winch on the front of my boat has saved me 6 times now... When you play in areas where only airboats & mud motors ride you can get yourself into trouble real quick


----------



## sommerville

WOW I Mean Holy WOW !!!! what a group what a Thread WOW 

Who do i call in POC


----------



## The_Hook

tlbullfrog said:


> Maybe we all need to schedule a fishing trip together. We'll let The Hook take us in his boat (and let Mike drive...:cheers.


You all are welcomed to come out on my boat ANYTIME!!!! And yes, maybe Mike should drive! :rotfl: ...maybe you all could teach me how to fish also!!! lol

And Mike, Brad (FountainJunkie) was the other guy with boat at Thompson's (FountainJunkie) When you told me to hang tight because you all were already in the water in the area, I grabbed my trailer and headed to Thompson's to bring Mike what few beers I had - that's when I met Brad. Shortly after, I received the call from you to meet you at the ramp because my boat was free. Boy was that a good feeling!

...little somethin in the mail boys



Capt. Billy said:


> The boat owner that was orginally in need of help called me. I am just curious if this was all worth everyones time and efforts instead of $400.


Being in the situation I was, I did not know how long it would take to free my boat (or if you could even free it at all!) - I didn't know if that $400 would turn into $800 or more. But yes, $150/year might be something to look into. Thanks.


----------



## rut_row

texastrowe said:


> I am impressed with the unity of the members on 2cool. Makes you feel good to know that in a time of need people out there willing will help out.


 I completely agree...time and again i see selfless acts of kindness...and i always say what goes around comes around...This is definately an impressive group....they are 2


----------



## coachlaw

I was in NYC, so all I could do was sit up all night, watch, and worry. Thanks again to Reeltime who became an ersatz central command post.


----------

